# Firebox dimensions for a Squire stove?



## Giles (Nov 25, 2011)

I have the oppertunity to purchase a Squire wood burning insert at a very cheap price. This is located quite a distance from me and is owned by an elderly widow lady. Since I have a large amount of cut to length firewood, I would like to know what WIDTH--DEPTH---and HEIGHT the fire box is --(Inside dimensions where wood is burned). I have been unable to get these measurments.
Did Squire make different size inserts?
If so, I am assuming this insert is the smaller one and would like to know the measurments of this model.
Maybe someone has one and will be kind enough to give me these measurments.


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I can't answer your question, I sure hope someone here can.  I just wanted to say welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shari (Nov 25, 2011)

We see a lot of questions like this at hearth.com - so - welcome to a great group!

Might I ask you to take a step back for a second and consider the following before your purchase:

1.  What do the local codes in your area allow?  Meaning, do your codes require and EPA rated stove?  My area does.

     A.  Is the stove you are looking at EPA rated?

2.  What does your home owners insurance require, an EPA rated stove?

It might be best if you determine the answers to the above before going forward as you don't want to get yourself in a position where you purchase a stove your codes or homeowner's insurance might not allow.

If you already have the answers to the above, please let us know - there are lots of people on this board who can answer specific stove questions.


----------



## Giles (Nov 25, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> We see a lot of questions like this at hearth.com - so - welcome to a great group!
> 
> Might I ask you to take a step back for a second and consider the following before your purchase:
> 
> ...



Yes I have checked on all the above and appreciate your suggestion. I have owned many fireplace inserts, even bought a new Squire years ago--so long ago I can barely remember it.


----------



## mellow (Nov 25, 2011)

Squires are not EPA rated stoves,  they are nice solid built inserts but not EPA rated.

I have had the chance to refurb a few of them in the past, this is the measurements from the 50500 model I had,   35â€ Wide x 25 Â½â€ Tall x 21 Â½â€ Deep.

Fortunately for you I still have the pics of it:  http://www.surfingoc.com/Squire/

This should be moved to pre-epa section.


----------



## Giles (Nov 25, 2011)

mellow said:
			
		

> Squires are not EPA rated stoves,  they are nice solid built inserts but not EPA rated.
> 
> I have had the chance to refurb a few of them in the past, this is the measurements from the 50500 model I had,   35â€ Wide x 25 Â½â€ Tall x 21 Â½â€ Deep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply but I think these are the outside dimensions. Maybe my question was not clear enough.
What I would like to know is the Fire Box (where wood is burned). All my wood is cut in 24"- 26" lengths and I have app. three cords. Don't really want to cut each piece.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## mellow (Nov 25, 2011)

Those large pieces will fit in the front,  the back tapers down and they will not fit back there, figured you would be able to take the outside measurements and see the picture to find the firebox size.

Of course this depends if the insert has firebrick or not also.


----------

